# Rain, Rain, go away...for about 4-5 days...



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Need to bale...thunderstorms and tornadoes are the fare in Indiana this week...cold and wet all spring...mixed field of hay....getting chest high...alfalfa getting mature...


----------



## Riverside Cattle (Jun 4, 2008)

If it isn't too much rain; it is not enough.









I am hoping for some warmer weather we are having highs in the 50's this week. Last year this time we were in the 90's and making hay.

I wish you dry weather.

-rsc


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

It isn't going to be dry for a day or two. Hit 90 the last couple of days in Indiana. You are right, it is either too dry or too wet.

HHH


----------



## chetlenox (Jun 5, 2008)

It either goes north, or it goes south. Down here in North Texas we are already short on rain. Spring was going along fine, with decent amounts, then about mid-May it just stopped!

Chet.


----------



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

We were dry as heck until two days ago, got 2.25 inches in a day..what hay we do have down is green as a gourd underneath, and cant do anything til the ground dries, then everyone is going to cut at the same [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

It did stop yeaterday afternoon finally. We have been doing better in the northern Indiana than southern Indiana. Some of my fields south of me 12 miles are soaked. Still can't get in to mow hay. Would be tracking it up bad.

The flooding Indy south is some of the worst since 1913! Unbelievable, they had 11" of rain in places in the last 24hrs. They had a severe drought last year.

I know what a 6" rain in 2hrs did to my farm in 1998 so I can't imagin 11".

Here is a link to the local news.

http://http://www.wishtv.com/Global/story.asp?S=8445784

Our prayers go out for those families being displaced by all of this. After seeing the pictures on TV makes my worring about getting first cutting finished not such a big deal. Having a home and family much more important.

HHH


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

in Northern Indiana...we can't get a break this year. Looks like some vacation days to bale the middle of next week. This is first cut...ugh
Is anybody out there just right?


----------



## Riverside Cattle (Jun 4, 2008)

It could be worse we had snow this week. 1.5 inches offically. Have not had a day above 70 all month. Hopefully tomorrow we should see some better growing weather.


----------



## Erock813 (Jun 3, 2008)

We received 12 inches lastnight..neighbor lost their pond,took out two roads.Water must of been at least 40 foot deep in the ravine when it hit the last road.Blew a 15 foot culvert right from under the road.Road is still there! Over 20 washed out culvert in the area. No...my wife didnt park the car there..lol


----------

